
How Canonical automates Linux package compilation - unwantedLetters
http://hackaday.com/2011/06/12/how-canonical-automates-linux-package-compilation/
======
zdw
Direct links to the primary source:

[http://thetanktheory.squarespace.com/this-8-bit-
life/2011/6/...](http://thetanktheory.squarespace.com/this-8-bit-
life/2011/6/10/ubuntu-linux-pandabuilder.html)

and the build blog: <http://dmtechtalk.wordpress.com/>

